# Methyltestosterone



## heavy (Aug 14, 2004)

Methyltestosterone was, well, still is the worlds first oral steroid developed. Using the now infamous 17-alpha-methyl alteration to render the base hormone, testosterone, orally active. However, unlike the whole host of injectable testosterones, methyltest is a rather crude and not very well liked compound. Mostly due to this alteration. Methyltestosterone is to testosterone, what Dianabol (methandrostenolone) is to Equipoise (boldenone). On the one hand the 17-alpha-alkylation of the steroid gives it less affinity for the aromatase enzyme so less estrogen is formed, but as with Dianabol, the estrogen formed is 17-methyl-estradiol, which is much more potent. Just as we will notice serious bloat and water retention with Dianabol, we will see the same with methyltestosterone, but to a much greater degree, simply because the base structure has twice the tendency to aromatize. With this amount of estrogenic effects, gynocomastia is a very real threat and concomitant use of an anti-estrogen is strongly advised. 

The alteration also decreases the affinity for other structures. First and foremost the androgen receptor. This offers us few benefits. Due to the decreased androgenic activity the potency of methyltestosterone is weaker than that of testosterone, but even in terms of androgenic risk nothing is really gained. Testosterone being the prime androgen, even with this alteration risk of hair loss, acne, prostate hypertrophy and a whole host of other side-effects is never far away. Also, where Dianabol has little to no conversion to a more active androgen by way of the 5-alpha-reductase enzyme, methyl-testosterone still shows fair affinity for this particular enzyme and converts to the powerful 17-methyl-Dihydrotestosterone. These type of side-effects alone will turn most experienced users off of methyl-testosterone, at least when equally priced and more controllable injectable products are available. As with any potent androgen, some men may develop aggressive tendencies during its use. 

As with Dianabol, what we have on our hands here is a very potent mass builder and all in all an effective steroid when observed individually. 40-50 mg per day taken for just a few weeks can make drastic changes. But since many already find the bloat and fat gain of Dianabol a bit much to tolerate, this steroid is never in high demand. Dianabol is more available, provides extremely good results, is quite safe and comparatively cheap. So there is a multitude of reasons why methyltestosterone is rarely used. It seems, however, that it is making a re-introduction as a medical aid for oligospermic men, especially in the United States. One reason for this may in fact be the low demand for it on the black market, making more physicians comfortable in prescribing it due to a lowered chance of abuse. 

Lastly, as with all 17-alpha-alkylated steroids, we need to mention the risk for liver damage. A methyl-testosterone product used for extensive time periods can cause severe hepatoxicity, so use is best limited to 6, maximum 8 weeks on end followed by an off-period of equal length or longer. 

In conclusion, most will find methyl-testosterone to not be worth their while. The side-effects are ever present, and while they can easily be combated with a combination of arimidex and finasteride, it seems a bit idiotic to pay 15 or more dollars per day on ancillary drugs that will reduce the anabolic activity, while spending only 1-2 bucks at most on the steroid itself. 

Stacking and Use: 

Those still seeking to use methyltest will probably do so out of necessity and will not be stacking it with another anabolic/androgenic steroid. For such use 40-50 mg taken in a single daily dose upon waking, for a period no longer than 8 weeks would be ideal. Some may wish to use this steroid, like Dianabol, to kickstart a cycle and get results sooner at the beginning of a longer cycle of injectable testosterone, possibly stacked with another base compound such as boldenone or nandrolone. In that case 30 mg or so, again in a single morning dose, taken for the first 5-6 weeks of said cycle would provide the needed benefits. Since this is only useful in bulking stacks with aromatizable steroids, the resulting severity of side-effects will be grave. One needs to verify he is not at risk for hair loss or prostate hypertrophy first, and have ancillary drugs such as Nolvadex, arimidex and finasteride on hand to control the side-effects. 

In terms of ancillaries, If gynocomastia symptoms should appear, one should start the use of 20 mg of Nolvadex daily and start a cycle of 0.5 mg of anastrozole (arimidex) alongside it. After 3-4 days, the Nolva can be discontinued, but the anastrozole should be continued for a while longer. Some have asked me about the use of Proviron in this matter, but in my opinion one needs to realize how much DHT will be present with the use of this compound to begin with, it may do more harm than good to add more of it (Proviron being a 1-methyl-DHT). So granted, anastrozole is quite expensive, but needs to be given preference here. I don't normally approve of the use of finasteride, because DHT often offers a steroid user more benefits than problems (apart from those prone to hair loss) and the blocking thereof may reduce the results obtained, in this case, especially at the beginning of a longer injectable testosterone cycle, one may choose to look into its use. 

Natural testostosterone shutdown may be quite severe, so the use of HCG and Nolvadex or clomid post-cycle is virtually a must. 

-Peter Van Mol


----------



## heavy (Aug 14, 2004)

Methyltestosterone is one of the oldest available oral steroids. It is quite androgenic, with minimal anabolic effects. For athletic purposes, methyltest is generally only used to stimulate aggression among power lifters and those looking to boost up their workouts. Methyltestosterone is an orally available form of the primary male androgen testosterone. Looking at the structure of this steroid, we see it is basically just testosterone with an added methyl group at the c-17 alpha position (a c-17 alpha alkylated substance). Alkylation such as this is necessary when administering testosterone (and other steroids) orally, as without it the liver will destroy most of the steroid during the "first pass". The resultant compound "methylated-testosterone" was among the first functional oral steroids to be produced. This field of research has consequently improved greatly over the years, and today methyltestosterone is quite crude in comparison to many of the other orals that were subsequently developed. 

Methyltestosterone offers little except androgenic side effects. It is quite toxic, elevating liver enzymes and causing acne, gynecomastia, aggression and water retention quite easily. Were one to tolerate these side-effects, Methyltestosterone will offer little more than some slight strength gains. 

The action of this steroid is somewhat androgenic, with a moderate anabolic effect. As is typically seen with 17 alpha methylation, the resulting steroid has lower anabolic activity than its parent testosterone. Additionally it is extremely estrogenic, another property that seems to be enhanced when this alteration is present (when the steroid is receptive to the aromatase enzyme). The problem seems to be its conversion to the more biologically active estrogen 17-alpha methylestradiol. 17-alpha methylation in fact slows aromatization, however the potent nature of 1 -methylestradiol more than compensates for this. Additionally it has a very short half-life in the body, so the drug needs to be administered several times daily if a consistent blood level is to be obtained. All of this heightens the ratio of side effects to muscle growth enough to make methyltestosterone a very inefficient muscle-building drug. In order to administer an effective amount of hormone, the user simply must deal with too many estrogenic side effects, including water retention and gynecomastia, which can be very troublesome with this steroid. One may choose to addition an anti-estrogen such as Nolvadex and/or Proviron to combat related side effects, which should effectively minimize their intensity enough to make a cycle tolerable. The powerful antiaromatase Arimidex is a notably more effective option when dealing with aromatizable steroids, as it shows great ability to stop the conversion of androgens to estrogens.

-Source unknown


----------



## heavy (Aug 14, 2004)

METHYLTESTOSTERONE

Methyltestosterone is an oral form of testosterone. Testosterone itself is ineffective when taken orally since the greatest part of the compound is metabolized and destroyed by the liver during the "first pass" so that at most 5-10% of the compound enters the blood and becomes effective. At a closer look methyltestosterone is a 17-alpha steroid molecule, which means that a methyl group is added to the C-17-alpha position of the molecule. Thus, methyltestosterone is not broken down and deactivated quite as fast by the liver as oral testosterone is. Still, it reaches the blood quickly and has only a low half-life time. Since methyltestosterone, in part, is reabsorbed through the mucous membrane in the mouth, this substance is also avail-able for sublingual intake. Methyltestosterone is a very potent ste-roid since it has a distinct androgenic effect. In particular, it is used to increase aggressiveness. Powerlifters and weightlifters use it be-fore a heavy workout or a competition since the increased andro-genic effect can already be noted one hour after intake and the improved aggressiveness, the increased self-esteem, and the thrust of motivation taking place allow the athlete to lift heavier weights. Those who try it will notice a quick and strong strength gain. The increase in body weight is within normal limits and is mostly due to water retention. The dosage is usually 25-50 mg/day. Methyltest is rarely taken if at all-for more than four weeks and women usually do not use it. 

Methyltestosterone is a very toxic steroid which can cause many side effects. it especially puts stress on the liver. Since this steroid strongly aromatizes, gynecomastia is one of the most common side effects. The distinct water and salt retention can also increase blood pressure. The androgenic effect results in considerable virilization symptoms in women and acne and AGGRESSIVENESS in men. It is no joking matter to be around some-one who works a lot with methyltestosterone. Effects include anti-social behavior, irritability, impatience, tantrums, and forgetfulness or light disturbances in consciousness. 

Methyltestosterone is normally readily available on the black market. It is available in tablet, dragee, or capsule form for oral, sublingual or buccal intake. Methyltestosterone is a very low priced and easily available substance. It is a welcome fact that the athlete does not have to pay much money for it. The 10 mg Androral tablets cost approx. $25 per 100 and the 25 mg version of Teston costs approx. $0.40 per tablet on the black market. The disadvantage is that methylestosterone is the substance most often used in fakes.

-AB


----------

